# where can I buy wood blanks



## seekabuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

Is there a guitar-wood supplier in TORONTO? 
I am looking for Ash/ Maple/ Mahogany.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I know A & M in Cambridge has good musical wood blanks, I don't know about the GTA. Try the yellow pages.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

You can't do any better than this deal:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/dealer-emporium/41012-body-blanks-sale-now.html

I hope he's still around. It would be a shame if we lost him over another members jealousy.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## seekabuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

Yo "Exotic Woods" is very expensive. Especially their mahogany blanks.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## mikereflector (Jan 17, 2009)

check with Tom Bartlett...Bartlett Woodworking.


----------



## seekabuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> You noticed their huge spaces, inventory. milling area, etc right? Did you think they provide all this for so they can sell you blanks for $2 over cost?
> 
> Why not check out AJcoholic on this very forum. He was offering the cheapest prices I've seen. Frankly cant see how he's making money on them. If thats to much for you then you cannot be helped.


Dude,
I've sent him HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS of email messages and I ain't gotten a response.


----------



## orangegoblin (Aug 8, 2010)

Try emailing AJcoholic directly... I just ordered an Alder blank from him and just got it today. I'll pm you with his email address.


----------

